# 8 شرايط للمعلم ابراهيم عياد



## botros_22 (24 يناير 2009)

الشرايط جميلة جدا و الصوت كويس انشالله تعجبكم


شريط مختارات من الحان الكنيسة الفبطية


http://www.4shared.com/file/47658990...ified=877ad63c


شريط اخرستوس انيستي


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817743...9/_-_.html?s=1


شريط ليل العشاء السري


http://www.4shared.com/file/45189095..._____.html?s=1


شريط اسبوع الالام ج1


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817734...__1-_.html?s=1


شريط اسبوع الالام ج2


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817724...__2-_.html?s=1


شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج1


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817716...__1-_.html?s=1


شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج2


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817759...__2-_.html?s=1


شريط الجمعة العظيمة ج3


http://www.4shared.com/file/42817752...__3-_.html?s=1



*ترانيم ابراهيم عياد*


http://www.4shared.com/file/67858160...ified=f5d4e960





منقووول

​


----------



## oesi no (24 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8571947/807a250a/__sharing.html

كل الشرايط هنا لو حد مش عارف ينزل من اللينكات دى 
الف شكر على تعب محبتك 
سلام ونعمه 

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2009)

الف شكر بطرس الف شكر جو

انا بحب جدا صوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد لية رنة جميلة

وجاري تحميل الشرايط

ربنا يعوووووضكم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2009)

> *ترانيم ابراهيم عياد*
> 
> 
> *http://www.4shared.com/file/67858160...ified=f5d4e960*




مش قاعد الشريط ​


----------



## romyo501 (25 يناير 2009)

شكرا على تعب محبتك


----------



## botros_22 (25 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/dir/8571947/807a250a/__sharing.html
> 
> 
> كل الشرايط هنا لو حد مش عارف ينزل من اللينكات دى
> ...




شكرا لمررورك يا oesi_no

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (25 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الف شكر بطرس الف شكر جو
> 
> 
> انا بحب جدا صوت المعلم ابراهيم عياد لية رنة جميلة
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا فراشة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (25 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش قاعد الشريط


 

اعتقد ان كان مجموعة ترانيم متنوعة 

وانتهت مدة الترانيم من موقع 4shared.com واتحذفت
​


----------



## botros_22 (25 يناير 2009)

romyo501 قال:


> شكرا على تعب محبتك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا رومانى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## oesi no (26 يناير 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/8571947/807a250a/__sharing.html
الشرايط كلها موجودة هنا يا فراشة ​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2009)

جارى التجميل ​ 
شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكوا ​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> جارى التجميل
> 
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا لتعبكوا ​




شكرا لمرورك يا اخت كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------

